# Where's Ingersol



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

have not seen any replies or posts from Ingersol in awhile now.....anyone know if he is busy or how he is doing?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

he was away last week chip.. i think he's back.. unless his pc crapped out again....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hopefully he is having a real good time where ever he went. Here is a link to him posting about his vacation:

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4794


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for asking Chip. Im here. Was away for 10 day[MUCH needed vacation] and been real busy catching up with all the stuff I put off to go. Still haveing computer problems also, but its haning in there. Mostly just WAY to much life in the way


----------

